# Abu Dhabi or Dubai for 50+ woman abandoned during the week!



## gallygirl (Jun 17, 2014)

My other half has been offered a job in Saudi and, if he goes for it, I may go along to Dubai / Abu Dhabi. I'd be on my own during the week, and not planning on looking for work. Where would you suggest for a woman in her 50's - not just what Emirate but what area?
Some preferences/concerns:
- Gated communities look lovely with villas - I'd be worried about being isolated in a villa and are they mostly populated with younger families?
- I have a hankering for a sea facing balcony with the wow factor. This is also partly what puts me off the communities as you don't seem (from most of them) to obviously be in Dubai? 
- If in Dubai I'd like to be near the Metro. 
- I used to go to Deira every six months and loved it - not sure how realistic it would be to live there though - is there good quality accommodation? Also it's 10 years since I went - I assume it hasn't changed that much, except more modern buildings but no really high rises? I loved walking by the creek and being near some souks.
- Round The Palms and Marina looks lovely - though possibly so cosmopolitan you lose sense of an Arab country?
- I know nothing about Abu Dhabi but have come up with the impression it is slightly quieter, less expensive and easier to get good sea views. How western is it - e.g. can you drink in hotels?
- Finally - I'm not really a shopper - what would I do all day!!!!

Am being too premature really but have a lot to think about. 

Many thanks for reading this essay!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

From a practical perspective, I'm not sure you will be able to rent anything than a furnished apartment without residency here. If you don't have residency, you will have to do visa runs every 30 to 40 days. What will your status be here?


----------



## gallygirl (Jun 17, 2014)

To be honest we hadn't got that far - very new to this. His employer had said they would sort out all visas - but wondering if this may be an issue if he is working in Saudi and we are not married? Can he sponsor me in Dubai under these circs - can he take out a lease if he is working in Saudi?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

gallygirl said:


> To be honest we hadn't got that far - very new to this. His employer had said they would sort out all visas - but wondering if this may be an issue if he is working in Saudi and we are not married? Can he sponsor me in Dubai under these circs - can he take out a lease if he is working in Saudi?


Your OH cannot sponsor you if you aren't married and if you do a bit of reading up, you'll find it's not legal to cohabit here either. As he isn't a GCC national, he wouldn't be able to take out a tenancy contract, he'd have to rent a serviced place. I think he might be wise to go back and discuss these issues with the employer. Companies cannot sponsor people here who don't work for them. They have to show salaries being paid into the bank for each staff member every month. Sorry to be the bearer of news that isn't so positive.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

You could always set up a freezone company to give you residenc - lots of threads here about freezones so may be worth checking out.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh and one other misconception to clear up is that accommodation is usually more expensive in Abu Dhabi than Dubai.


----------

